# Flowers for Algernon



## Lizra (Jun 14, 2005)

Flowers for Algernon is by Daniel Keyes.
Currently my favorite book.

It is about a retarded middle aged man, who gets an operation to make him "smart". I don't want to give away the plot for those people who might want to read it.
It's depressing, no doubt. But it’s such an honest story.
And it will definitely make you question how you view the people around you. It changed some of my perceptions of the world.
I love it and absolutely recommend it to everybody.


----------



## gohn67 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yea, I remember reading this book.  It is definitly a good read.  Very interesting too.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jun 14, 2005)

An excellent book. 

The story itself had two lives. It was first written as a short story, and Keyes then expanded it into a short novel.


----------



## hiddenwisdom (Jul 3, 2005)

I love this book. I really liked the ending. I read the short story first, in school, and then read the novel - I didn't realize he wrote it as a short story first.


----------



## a15haddad (Jul 3, 2005)

I read this a year ago in school; it's one of my favorite novels.  Critics and fans have lavished upon it enough, but suffice it to say that it was an incredibly powerful picture of the world from a very unique individual's eyes.


----------



## Drzava (Jul 3, 2005)

We read it during school, but I put it off and put it off and failed the tests, and then the night before I had to give it back I finished reading it.  I wouldn't have minded English so much if all the books we read were that good, unfortunately I think a lot of people around me missed its quite powerful message.


----------



## damien_frosst (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember this as one of the few assigned English books that I really enjoyed.  Powerful, interesting and certainly a different take on things.  Good to see people are still liking it.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jul 22, 2005)

i liked the book,  it was good


----------



## pinkpanther (Jul 22, 2005)

It's slightly depressing though...


----------



## mistress_batty (Jul 23, 2005)

I read that in 8th grade (i'm in college now) and fell in love with it. Just this past spring I bought my own copy of it. I can't wait to have some free time to read it again. &lt;3
  ^v^


----------



## Mona (Jul 31, 2005)

We had to act it out for a play in Drama class. I enjoyed it.


----------

